# Adobe Raw Converter - ppi bzw. dpi einstellen



## Sturmrider (23. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,

stimmt es, dass man Bilddaten verliert, welche zur Bildqualität beitragen, wenn man im Adobe Raw Converter eine zu niedrige dpi bzw. ppi Zahl angibt? Dies sagte mir nämlich der Fotograf im Druckshop meines Vertrauens, als er feststellte, dass meine Bilder nur 240ppi haben, zum Druck jedoch 300ppi benötigt werden und meine Nikon D90 eigentlich standardmäßig mit 300 aufnimmt.
Er sagte mir außerdem, dass ich im Raw-Converter wohl falsche Einstellungen verwendet habe.

*Meine Fragen nun:*
1. Stimmt es, dass die ppi-Zahl die Bildqualität beeinflusst?
_Soweit ich informiert bin, beeinflusst es lediglich die Druckqualität. Die Bilddaten sind trotzdem vorhanden. Der Drucker rändert die Bilder nur in unterschiedlicher Qualität und druckt sie dann in unterschiedlichen Auflösungen._
2. Wie kann ich anhand einer RAW-Datei sehen, mit welche ppi-Zahl die Kamera ein Bild aufnimmt? Der Raw-Converter gibt ja immer nur 240ppi als Standardwert aus, so dass ich nicht erkennen kann, wie hoch ich mit der Druckauflösung (ppi-Zahl) gehen kann.
_Auch hier ist mir nicht bekannt, dass in einer RAW-Datei überhaupt ppi bzw. dpi-Zahlen enthalten sind, da man RAW-Dateien ja auch normalerweise nicht sofort druckt, sondern sie meistens noch in ein anderes Format konvertiert und sie bearbeitet._

Ich bin verwirrt und würde mich über eine Aufklärung sehr freuen.


----------



## Leola13 (23. Juni 2011)

Hai,

den Raw Converter benutze und kenne ich nicht aber :

erst einmal ein wenig Lektüre Wiki zu ppi und dpi.
Für den Laien sind ppi und dpi sicherlich gleich zu setzen. (Bitte an die hier vertretenden gelernten Fachleute : Nicht schlagen !)

Für den Druck benötigst du (Faustformel) 300 dpi. 
Jetzt kommt es darauf an wieviele Pixel deine Kamera in die RAW Datei geschrieben hat.
Daraus kannst du ungefähr eine optimal Bildgrösse berechnen. Hier gibt es dazu einen online Rechner.

Deine Kamera nimmt nur Pixel auf, deshalb kannst du nicht anhand der RAW Datei die ppi/dpi Auflösung herausfinden.

Wenn der RAW Konverter so funktioniert, daß er Datei eine bestimmte ppi Zahl "herunter rechnet" fehlt eigentlich noch eine Angabe zur Größe (inch), da ppi/dpi ja immer per inch bedeuten.

Eine Standardmässige Aufnahme auf 300 oder so, gibt es nicht du kannst (zumindest bei mir) verschieden Formate (RAW(NEF), JPEG fine, ...) einstellen, dass hat aber nichts mit ppi/dpi zu tun.

Ich hoffe die Verwirrung ist komplett.

Was, bzw. in welcher Grösse willst du den Drucken und wie gross ist deine Ausgangsdatei ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Sturmrider (23. Juni 2011)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke, dass ich dir soweit folgen konnte 

Meine Kamera schreibt die Bilddaten bei 4288x2848 Pixeln in die RAW (NEF) - Datei. Das sollte problemlos für eine DinA4-Seite ausreichen. Bei einer DinA3-Seite (also einer DinA4-Doppelseite) scheint es laut dem Kalkulator schon problematisch zu werden oder sehe ich da etwas falsch? Wobei ich das schon ein wenig erstaunlich finde bei 12,2 Megapixel. Gibt es da evtl. irgendwelche Tricks?

Soweit ich das überblicken kann, rechnet der Adobe RAW Converter die Bilder nicht anhand der ppi herunter, da - wie du schon geschrieben hast - ich bisher auch keine Veränderung der Pixel-Bildseitenverhältnisse beobachten konnte. Falls aber jemand genaueres weiß, würde ich mich über eine Bestätigung oder Verbesserung freuen!

Übrigens hast du recht, dass sich die Angabe von mir mit 300dpi auf ein JPEG fine bezog, nicht auf die RAW-Datei.

*Mir ist da noch eine weitere Frage gekommen*: Stimmt es, dass man besser Bilder in AdobeRGB (oder PhotoRGB, was mir zwar nichts sagt, der Fotograf im Shop aber auch erwähnte) aufnehmen sollte, da der Farbraum so größer ist und Drucker eh ihren eigenen RGB-Farbraum zusammen stellen (Drucker-Farbprofile) und sie bessere Ergebnisse erziehlen, wenn sie noch den ganzen Adobe-RGB-Farbraum zur Verfügung haben, als den vergleichsweise kleinen sRGB-Farbraum.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Juni 2011)

*Farbräume:*
Wenn du immer sowohl RAW, als auch JPG "fotografierst", dann ist die Wahl des Farbraumes in der Kamera relativ unerheblich. Diese Wahl bezieht sich nämlich nur auf die JPG-Datei. Die RAW-Daten bleiben davon unberührt.
Wenn du in der Kamera sRGB als Farbraum wählst, dann hast du direkt den richtigen Farbraum für die Bildschirmwiedergabe auf 99,9% aller Computermonitore.
Benötigst du nun bestimmte Fotos für den Druck, dann kannst du dir jederzeit das RAW-Bild schnappen und im RAW Konverter entsprechend deinen Anforderungen wandeln, z.B. mit AdobeRGB Farbraum.

Das jedenfalls ist die Vorgehensweise, die ich emfehlen würde.
Zu deiner konkreten Frage: Ja, der AdobeRGB Farbraum ist etwas größer als der sRGB Farbraum.
Wenn du allerdings Wert auf maximale Qualität (z.B. für den Druck) legst, dann ist das JPG-Dateiformat ohnehin nicht zu empfehlen, da es prinzipbedingt schon verlustbehaftet ist. Die RAW-Datei sollte da immer die Grundlage für deine Arbeit sein.

*Pixeldimensionen vs. Druckgröße und -auflösung:*
4288 x 2848 Pixel / 300dpi = 14,29 inch x 9,49 inch = 36,3cm x 24,1cm
Die Kameraauflösung reicht also nicht für DINA3 (42cm x 29,7cm) bei 300dpi.

Allerdings dürfte das nicht so furchtbar tragisch sein. Entweder das Bild etwas skalieren oder aber mit etwas niedriger Druckauflösung (240dpi) auf DINA3 drucken.

Nur mal zum Vergleich die Canon EOS 5D Mark II mit 21 Megapixeln:
5616 x 3744 Pixel / 300dpi = 18,72 inch x 12,48 inch = 47,5 cm x 31,7 cm
Du siehst also, dass es bei der Kamera für DINA3 bei 300dpi reichen würde.

Allerdings solltest du das nicht überbewerten. 240dpi für ein schon relativ großes Druckformat reicht völlig aus, insbesondere auch weil man DINA3 aus etwas weiterer Entfernung betrachtet, als z.B. DINA4 oder kleiner.

Gruß
Martin


----------

